# New guy in town from State College, PA



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Buddy. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

welcome to AT !!!


lots of us PA guys here..:darkbeer:


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to AT!:darkbeer:


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

welcome buddy
I'm about 15 miles NE of you


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## padeerhunter (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome to AT. Not to far away from you, I'm from Williamsport. Come up there a lot for concerts.

Doug


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

welcome to at


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to AT...


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------

